# Smiling at the Beach



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Ruby, ten months


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

FUll - welcome 2 my world of V's - they love 2V chased !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Full - the GS @ 140#S PIKE @ 60#s - this happens almost every day - best & worse friends - they work it out !!!!! a few punchture wounds - DILLON likes 2 herd !!!! PIKE likes 2 run !!!!!!


----------

